# Introducing Myself



## notalent (Dec 3, 2005)

As the title says...

I'm a 31yr old newcomer to martial arts. I have been doing some research on the different arts and options in my area (karate, tkd, kenpo, kung fu, muy thai, and some other ones). I basically narrowed it down to 2 schools. 

First is a Wing Chun school-
http://vbwingchun.blogharbor.com/blog $120 first month, $60 each month , 3 days a week 1hr sessions.

Second is a MMA kind of school. I was interested in their total defense training solution.

http://www.linxxacademy.com/ They however are around $125 a month and that's out of my price range (according to the wife)

I'm leaning towards the Wing Chun school. 

Just a little background of myself. I'm 6'4", around 250-255. I feel my best at around 215-220 (so, this is about exercising, losing some weight and general health as well). I'm not flexible at all  I'm not really interested in a style that features a lot of kicks and throws. I'm really interested in striking, close range stuff. As far as weapons, I'd love to learn knives and sticks.

I'm not looking at competing or anything like that. This is just for personal growth. I'm also not starting martial arts as something that is going to be a #1 hobby (for ease of explaining). I know it requires extra time, effort, etc, but I'm not looking to eat and sleep martial arts.

Really would appreciate any thoughts, suggestions, comments on my choices of schools I linked above. And if anyone would suggest something else, etc. I'm totally open to suggestions

Looking forward to talking with everyone and sharing my experiences to come.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 3, 2005)

Welcome notalent, I am sure you don't live up to you name at all .

As far as what MA to take and what to do, that question has been asked many times here on MT.  Best advice always given and followed it to try them out and find out what interests you.  It looks like you have done some research, now take that a step further and go and visit the schools that interest you and are within your price range.  Get the feel for the atmosphere of the school and see if you think you will learn and if it "fits" your goals.  Everyone is different and everyone trains for different reasons.

I wish you much luck on finding a school that develops your personal growth.  Any other questions please feel free to ask.  I look forward to hearing about your MA journey and you sharing your experiences with us.

Lisa


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2005)

Welcome! For weight loss, MMA, Muay Thai, or grappling are usually your best bets, but any art will help. Wing Chun is a great system and would surely be good for personal growth, and from the web site it looks like a good program. It's easier to practice on your own than the MMA. On the other hand, Frank Cucci is a well-known martial artist and they seem to be offering an especially well-rounded program. It'd make you a heck of a fighter.

Check out both schools. The prices you quote are, I'm afraid, not out of line.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Dec 3, 2005)

notalent said:
			
		

> Just a little background of myself. I'm 6'4", around 250-255. I feel my best at around 215-220 (so, this is about exercising, losing some weight and general health as well). I'm not flexible at all  I'm not really interested in a style that features a lot of kicks and throws.
> .


 
Man.. Whatever martial art you practice you'll get more flexible, more fit, lose weight, and if you take it seriously enough it will change your whole outlook on life.  I'm a kung fu man myself and I know it did a whole heckuva lot for me.  I started at 29 and pretty heavy, and not all that flexible so there's no reason you shouldn't flourish with dilligent practice.  Good luck to you my friend.

And there's no telling, it just might become your #1 hobby. =)


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 3, 2005)

*notalent, Welcome since you was able to give what to think you are looking for my suggestion would be go to both schools see if you can do a class to see what best fits your personal goals. I for one do TKD and I'm 45 and wiegh 225 and it has suited me for over twenty years. remember to keep a eye open at all times while you are seaching for the right art. I hope your MA endevours become a life long change for the best. *
*Terry*


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi notalent. (I don't believe you'd live up to the name either)
Welcome to MT. You've already been given great advice so all I can add is "what they said!"  

Glad you found us here. Keep us posted on your style search and feel free to ask lots of questions. Check out the schools and see what you're drawn to. If you try it and find it's not quite what you expected, don't be afraid to try something else. You _will _find the right art for you, and when you do, as Shaolinwind said,  "it just might become your #1 hobby" (read: obsession! lol!)
:asian:


----------



## notalent (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome.

As mentioned above, my next step is I'm going to go observe and talk to the people at each of the schools.

I posted their links to get feedback on what you guys thought about them and I appreciate the advice you have provided.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey, notalent...or should I say 'hiddentalent'.  Welcome to MT.  The people here will help you unconditionally.  Good luck in your pursuit and hang in there   I started MA at 42, took a year off and then switched styles.  It CAN be done.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 3, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk, you will be changing your name to "All That" in no time.
Sean Wold


----------



## Navarre (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi, Notalent! Welcome to the forum!

This is a great place to be. You will find your martial arts experience rewarding if you find the right instructor. As you progress, I think you'll find this an excellent resource for guidance, reflection, information, and lots of fun.

Happy posting!


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 3, 2005)

You know what, I like your handle.  It's motivation to work harder!  Great expression of humlity.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 3, 2005)

First welcome to the forum  I look forward to you letting us know how you progress in which ever style you choose to practice.  Keep us informed as you progress in your training and let us know what you find easy and hard.
Most of all enjoy the experence.


----------



## MJS (Dec 4, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!  

It looks like you're off to a good start, by already having some schools in mind.  Watch a few classes, see if you can participate in one from each, talk to the students/instructors, and base an opinion from there.  

Good luck in your search and please let us know how you make out!!

Mike


----------



## Gemini (Dec 4, 2005)

Welcome to MT, notalent. It sounds like you've done your homework better then most. Certainly than myself when I started. Little tip. Focus more on how you feel than weight loss. I weigh the same now as when I started, but with a completely different build. Best of luck to you and ask all the questions you want.


----------



## ed-swckf (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi there, welcome and not being biased at all but wing chun is awesome!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2005)

Glad you're here Notalent  

Lots of good advice given above~!  

Enjoy the board~!!

~Tess


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 4, 2005)

notalent said:
			
		

> As the title says...
> 
> I'm a 31yr old newcomer to martial arts. I have been doing some research on the different arts and options in my area (karate, tkd, kenpo, kung fu, muy thai, and some other ones). I basically narrowed it down to 2 schools.
> 
> ...



First Welcome to Martial Talk. 

Second, just to let you know, I am 6'3" (* 190.5 cm *) and about 280-285 lbs (* 127 - 129 kgs *) and I feel my best around 250 to 260, but I am not way out of line with my 19 to 23 % body fat. 

I think you would like the FMA's as they do the stick and knife work you mentioned and do not do high kicks (* in general *). 

I do know there is a FMA school in Virgina Beach, I just do not remember the school name. Not saying do not check those listed above out, just saying ask around about a Filipino teaching some martial arts down there. 

Good Luck


----------



## still learning (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and have fun training...........Aloha


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 6, 2005)

Welcome notalent!  Everyone has given you good advice already, just wanted to say Hi & like MJS said, please let us know how it goes. 
:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 6, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I think you would like the FMA's as they do the stick and knife work you mentioned and do not do high kicks (* in general *).


 
Yes, for stick and knife work I feel that Filipino or Indonesian systems are the way to go. Of course, I am somewhat biased!


----------



## still learning (Dec 7, 2005)

Hello, You may want to check out "JUDO" classes also....before you sign up.    ................Aloha


----------



## notalent (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks again for all the warm welcomes.

I went and checked out the Wing Chun school today, watched a class and talked a lot with the teacher. After watching the class and everything I don't feel that is what I'm after. The teacher was very nice and there's no doubt that he knows his stuff, but it just isn't me. I guess I'm looking for a much more contact type of style with a lot more striking. I'm saying this with no experience (as I've said in my first post).

My next step is to visit the other school. The one that teaches a mixture of muy thai and juijitsu. And if that doesn't seem right I'm going to look into the kenpo schools around here. Finally, if none of them seem like a fit I think I will just focus on Fantasy Football. hehe, joking.

Judo... that's a lot of throws isn't it? I'm not interested at all in throws.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 7, 2005)

I am glad you had the chance to check out the Wing Chung school, notalent.  Hopefully you will find what you are looking for soon, perhaps with the muay tai/jujitsu school.  Good luck


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2005)

Judo is indeed a lot o fthrowing. For contact, the MMA school will surely give you what you want!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 8, 2005)

I'll be interested in hearing what you find at the MMA school as well.  Kenpo will be a good art for striking and hands most specifically.

You've already received good advice including the piece I lke to give most - go check them out, talk with the instructor and see if they will let you have a trial period if you sign a release (say, a week or two).  We always give two weeks (or the equivalent) training for free in the beginning and don't ask for contracts.

You might run into someone who gives private lessons.  Do what feels right, take your time, and don't buy a contract until you're ABSOLUTELY SURE this is the art and master for you.

Keep us posted - and welcome!


----------



## Seig (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't know the name of the school, but I do know that Leo Gaje is in Virginia Beach to do seminars a couple times a year.


----------



## notalent (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, I have my first class on Monday at the MMA school. They don't offer free trial periods, but they offer a 60 day total guarantee, no questions asked. However, within the first week I imagine, I have to buy gear (gloves, shin pads, mouth guard and training uniform) so I'm thinking the guarantee doesn't cover that expense. But, most anything worth trying involves some kind of risk or another.

First class is a private 1-1 session with the head instructor, to go over the basic kicks, punches and how to hold the pads, etc. The class is basically like 80-90% tai kickboxing. No katas (I think I said that right) like in some of the other arts. They however have belts. I'm curious to how the ranking is and will be one of my questions on Monday.

Classes are 4 days a week, 1hr time frames.

It's definitely more expensive than the wing chun school, but I got my yearly raise and it should cover the cost I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for (95% of the time that is the case).

I just hope I can throw aside my shyness and let myself go so I can learn the most from their instruction. And I'm out of shape and can't touch my own toes (inflexibility, my belly isn't that big, hehe).

Needless to say, I'm excited. I could've started tomorrow, but chose to start on Monday...a futile attempt to maybe do some kind of preconditioning beforehand...ya, like there's anything I can do in 3 days that will make a difference.


----------



## MJS (Dec 8, 2005)

Have a great time in the class!  Don't worry about trying to learn everything at once.  Keep an open mind, take your time and most of all have fun!!

Please let us know how it goes on Monday!!

Mike


----------

